# HUGE Haul



## ette (Nov 25, 2006)

For me, at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .




I love the Couture stuffs!


----------



## juli (Nov 25, 2006)

Amazing haulage! You got all the glitterliners! Those are fun to play with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do you like the new scent? what's it like?


----------



## n_c (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow...lovely, what lipglosses and shadows are those?


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 25, 2006)

wow can you list what you got


----------



## resin (Nov 25, 2006)

omg NICE!
i love it all so much
i went to the pro store today (i live literally 5 mins away from it) i live downtown. and i saw the couture stuff and its gorgeous
i want the new Astonish all over gloss so bad
i'll get it next week


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 25, 2006)

Saweet haul! What colour is the pink Couture lipglass on the right side of the two?  TIA!


----------



## user79 (Nov 25, 2006)

Those Couture lipglosses look beautiful! I'll def have to check those out...


----------



## Luxurious (Nov 27, 2006)

the stuff is really awesome.


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 27, 2006)

aww'h you got all the glitter liners! =D thats niiice!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow! Nice haul! Can you tell me the names of the 2 couture lipglosses?


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow, awesome haul! could you list all of the items in the pic?


----------



## saniyairshad (Nov 30, 2006)

could u swatch the lipglasses....ive been looking for swatches for the l/g but cant find it anywhere...
thanks...
great HAUL


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 30, 2006)

What is the hot pink eyeshadow to the far left??


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 2, 2006)

I LOVEEEE the white glitter liner I bought it yesterday!


----------

